# Email Updates Have Stopped. Can anyone help?



## OlderAndWiser (Apr 17, 2013)

My daily email updates for threads I am subscribed to suddenly stopped yesterday. I got the updates on Saturday, but since then nothing. There have been new posts to my subscribed threads, but no emails.

I checked the email address in my profile and it has not changed and is correct. The messages are NOT going to a SPAM folder.

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

At the bottom of your subscription list there is a drop down box with a list of the email modes. Have you tried that?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you make sure that [email protected] and [email protected] are both in your safe sender list on your email and that in the User CP that your notification settings are still activated?

Kevin


----------



## OlderAndWiser (Apr 17, 2013)

TBT said:


> At the bottom of your subscription list there is a drop down box with a list of the email modes. Have you tried that?


TBT.....

If you mean the drop down containing "instant", "daily" etc., yes, I've tried that. All are set to "daily".


----------



## OlderAndWiser (Apr 17, 2013)

Yungster said:


> Can you make sure that [email protected] and [email protected] are both in your safe sender list on your email and that in the User CP that your notification settings are still activated?
> 
> Kevin


Kevin,

I will check the "safe list" for those two, but have had no problem for the 3+ years I've been a member. And I changed nothing.

Also, cannot find "Notifications Settings" in my CP. Can you tell me how to navigate to this setting?

Many thanks,
George


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

They stopped for me too. They did start up again last night but that didn't last too long. I believe it is a TAM issue.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

TAM issue? 
I'm not too sure what this is... but recently we were listed as spammers on SPAMHAUS.org, we're fixing that. 

What kevin meant about the two email contacts was to make sure your email providers accounts have those listed as contacts/friends. 

Lee


----------



## OlderAndWiser (Apr 17, 2013)

Yungster said:


> TAM issue?
> I'm not too sure what this is... but recently we were listed as spammers on SPAMHAUS.org, we're fixing that.
> 
> What kevin meant about the two email contacts was to make sure your email providers accounts have those listed as contacts/friends.
> ...


Lee,

The problem continues...no subscribed thread update emails from TAM.

I use MacMail. I don't think the problem is the SPAM filters in MacMail. I say this because:

1. I made no changes to the filters prior to this happening
2. MacMail allows any emails from addresses on my "Previous Recipients List. I checked that list, and [email protected] is in the list (because I have received notifications in the past). However, [email protected] is not, so I have never gotten an email from this address.
3. Finally, anything MacMail determines is junk is still shown in my inbox but clearly indicated that its junk mail.

Also, I got a suggestion to check "Notifications" in my CP. However, I cannot find that item. Can you (or anyone) tell me how to navigate to "Notifications" in my CP?

Thanks again for your assistance.

George


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

OAW,in the CP under settings & options go into edit options. Scroll down to messaging & notification an check out the default thread subscription mode for your setting to be sure.


----------



## OlderAndWiser (Apr 17, 2013)

TBT said:


> OAW,in the CP under settings & options go into edit options. Scroll down to messaging & notification an check out the default thread subscription mode for your setting to be sure.


TBT,

OK, I found it, that is if you mean "Default Thread Subscription Mode". It is set to "Daily Updates".

Another data point. I did get an email notification of your above post in my thread. This is the only one (of 32) that is set to "Instant" notification. All others are set to "Daily". Not sure if this sheds any light on what is happening.

Finally, do you think it would help if I go in to each thread, unsubscribe to it, then resubscribe?

Again, thanks for your assistance.

George


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

OlderAndWiser said:


> TBT,
> 
> OK, I found it, that is if you mean "Default Thread Subscription Mode". It is set to "Daily Updates".
> 
> ...


You're welcome and to tell you the truth,I'm kind of perplexed myself as to what's going on George. 

In your list of subscriptions,under the notification column,does it say 'Daily' for all of them? You could always try checking the boxes again and doing a 'Go' for Daily again. It may be worth a try before you go the resubscribe route.

Hope you find what you need and if I come across anything I'll let you know.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yungster said:


> TAM issue?
> I'm not too sure what this is... but recently we were listed as spammers on SPAMHAUS.org, we're fixing that.
> 
> What kevin meant about the two email contacts was to make sure your email providers accounts have those listed as contacts/friends.
> ...


I would assume it was TAM, I started receiving the email updates again yesterday so all it working well (I have not touched any of my settings so I don't believe it was anything I did).


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The block Lee was mentioning means that our emails are getting stopped before they even reach you. We are clearing up the issue, but depending on the your email provider the amount of time for the fix can vary. If you haven't seen any positive change by end of day Friday, message us again.

Kevin


----------

